# Bin auch jetzt hier



## kayfan02 (2 Sep. 2012)

Hallo, ich habe es nun auch geschafft mich hier zu registrieren. 

Ich bin auch von einem anderen board hierher gewechselt was nun leider geschlossen ist.
Einige der Neuen User hier werden mich vielleicht kennen. Ich hoffe mit allen hier Spaß zu haben und viele schöne Bilder mit euch ansehen zu können.

Kurz zu meiner Person: Ich bin 49 Jahre jung komme aus Schleswig-Holstein und bin unverheiratet Ich höre leidenschaftlich gern Musik auch Soundtracks also Filmmusik. Bin ein großer Fan der Pet Shop Boys, höre aber auch gern Lady Gaga. 

Zu meinen bevorzugten celebs gehören ua: Milla Jovovich, Avril Lavigne, Lady Gaga, Summer Glau, Pixie Lott und neuerdings auch Britney Spears. Dies aber auch nur um ein paar zu nennen es sind noch einige mehr.

Auf ein nettes miteinander mit euch.


----------



## Death Row (2 Sep. 2012)

HEY! Schön, dass du dich entschieden hast. Wir kennen uns ja bereits und es freut mich sehr, dich hier wieder zu sehen 

Viel Spaß hier!


----------



## stuftuf (2 Sep. 2012)

cool! lauter neue Gesichter! 

HERZLICHST WILLKOMMEN!!!!


----------



## Death Row (2 Sep. 2012)

Dein Avi mit Kristanna ist übrigens supi :drip:


----------



## kayfan02 (2 Sep. 2012)

Ich danke Dir. :thumbup:

Deins gefällt mir aber auch. LaFee hat aber auch zwei schlagende Argumente zu bieten.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (2 Sep. 2012)

Toll immer mehr Vernünftige Leute, wilkommen auf unserem schönen Bildungsboard:thumbup:​


----------



## Toolman (2 Sep. 2012)

Hier ist jetzt aber was los. Auch dir ein Herzliches Willkommen! :thumbup:


----------



## Claudia (2 Sep. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß bei uns


----------



## Katzun (2 Sep. 2012)

kayfan02 schrieb:


> und neuerdings auch Britney Spears.




gibts die überhaupt noch?

naja, herzlich willkommen und viel spaß beim suchen, finden und stöbern


----------



## General (2 Sep. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (3 Sep. 2012)

Willkommen


----------



## Sachse (3 Sep. 2012)

hey kayfan02, schön dich hier auch anzutreffen, fast wie ein altes Klassentreffen


----------



## Q (4 Sep. 2012)

Viel Spass hier an Deinem neuen Board :thumbup: Willkommen!


----------



## zibeno7 (4 Sep. 2012)

Welcome *kayfan02* on cb-spray88


----------



## Mike150486 (5 Sep. 2012)

kayfan02 schrieb:


> Zu meinen bevorzugten celebs gehören ua: Milla Jovovich, Avril Lavigne, Lady Gaga, Summer Glau, Pixie Lott und neuerdings auch Britney Spears


Eine gute Wahl, besonders Avril Lavigne 

Willkommen hier im Forum


----------



## BlueLynne (7 Sep. 2012)

willkommen und viel Spaß


----------

